# Out of Canadian Bacon and Ham



## woodcutter (May 23, 2014)

We ran out of CB and ham slices almost a month ago. On 5-4 I divided 5 1/2 loins in to Pop's brine. 1/2 ham and 1/2 CB. I pulled them tonight and rinsed them. They are now forming a pellicle on my smoker shelves and sitting on my sausage drying racks. I'm getting smarter about this but only a little at a time. I've been cutting the loins into quarters and using 4 shelves. This time I cut them into thirds and was able to get all the pieces on 2 shelves. 2 less shelves to clean.

Here they are CB on top.













DSCN9096.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ May 23, 2014


















DSCN9097.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ May 23, 2014






 This going to be a full bore smoking weekend. I'm getting these on early tomorrow so these get done around noon and them some loin back ribs are going on for supper. A few hours after that 2 butts are going on for Sunday afternoon delight. It will be leftovers after that.

I'll post some pictures of the smoke tomorrow.


----------



## pc farmer (May 23, 2014)

Your making ham and cb out of loins.    What's the difference?   They way you slice them.

Either way its gonna be great.


----------



## woodcutter (May 23, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Your making ham and cb out of loins. What's the difference? They way you slice them.
> 
> Either way its gonna be great.


Same Pop's brine in both buckets but the bucket for the CB has 1 Tbs garlic powder and 1 Tbs onion powder added. It already smells like good CB.


----------



## pc farmer (May 23, 2014)

Woodcutter said:


> Same Pop's brine in both buckets but the bucket for the CB has 1 Tbs garlic powder and 1 Tbs onion powder added. It already smells like good CB.


Thanks.

I will be watching a master tomorrow.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 23, 2014)

Looks great, havin a smokin weekend... Good for you !  :popcorn


----------



## woodcutter (May 24, 2014)

2 hours in the smoker.













DSCN9100.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ May 24, 2014


----------



## foamheart (May 24, 2014)

Todd, I have to ask isn't that about 1/2 the amount you did last time or is it an optical illusion? I never saw as much at one time as you did your last smoke.

Looks great. Where's all the kinfolk? You should be teaching.......

Oh, and do you add any maple extract to the brine? Have you tried molasses? Now I am trying to learn.


----------



## woodcutter (May 24, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Todd, I have to ask isn't that about 1/2 the amount you did last time or is it an optical illusion? I never saw as much at one time as you did your last smoke.
> 
> Looks great. Where's all the kinfolk? You should be teaching.......
> 
> Oh, and do you add any maple extract to the brine? Have you tried molasses? Now I am trying to learn.


This is a case of loins (-1/3 loin which I made into butterfly chops). I normally add 1-2 Tbs of molasses to the CB but I can't remember if I did or not. The pieces are up to 117 IT now. The kinfolk will be around after slicing I suppose. Looks like the ribs will be going on later than expected but that is nothing new.













DSCN9102.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ May 24, 2014






My pellets went out for some reason so this had been Black Cherry smoke so far. Apple pellets are re lit.


----------



## woodcutter (May 24, 2014)

I just pulled them out at 142 IT. They cruised up to 147 out of the smoker. They have a nice color but not quite the way they turn out when I use apple and cherry the whole time. I sliced a piece of ham and CB and they are nice and juicy.













DSCN9103.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ May 24, 2014


















DSCN9106.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ May 24, 2014


















DSCN9110.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ May 24, 2014


















DSCN9111.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ May 24, 2014






Now I need to get these cooled off so I can slice them. I only guessed wrong for 4 hours how long this is going to take so now we are having chicken instead of ribs.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## foamheart (May 24, 2014)

Boy that pellicle formation makes all the difference! Beautiful color!

Excellent job Todd.


----------



## brooksy (May 24, 2014)

Those look great!!


----------



## disco (May 24, 2014)

A really good looking smoke, Todd. I am running low too and I thank you for shaking my tree.

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (May 24, 2014)

Man they look great.  I am waiting til they go on sale again..   Hope I have enough.


----------



## smoking b (May 26, 2014)

DSCN9111.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ May 24, 2014






They look great Todd! I can almost taste one of those slices from here  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Nice smoke man!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Now that you're stocked back up you should have time to try some bread again


----------



## woodcutter (May 26, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Slicing commences tomorrow. I am getting one step closer to another attempt at bread................soon.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 26, 2014)

Looks very nice !  :yahoo:


----------



## woodcutter (May 27, 2014)

Here is the CB cut and ready for packaging.













DSCN9117.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ May 27, 2014


----------



## pc farmer (May 27, 2014)

Woodcutter said:


> Here is the CB cut and ready for packaging.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great color.       Hows the taste ?


----------



## woodcutter (May 27, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Woodcutter said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the CB cut and ready for packaging.
> ...


Is so good! I think the next time for sandwiches, I will make it all CB instead of 1/2 ham. It is very cold as I'm slicing it and there is still juice everywhere.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 27, 2014)

Woodcutter said:


> Here is the CB cut and ready for packaging.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks awesome Woodcutter !  Very nice !  Thumbs Up


----------



## disco (May 27, 2014)

Terrific looking picture and bacon. You left something out in the description though. It does look ready for packaging *and shipping. *Just saying.

Disco


----------



## woodcutter (May 27, 2014)

Thanks again everyone! Here is the ham sliced and shaved.













DSCN9119.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ May 27, 2014


















DSCN9120.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ May 27, 2014


----------



## foamheart (May 27, 2014)

That sure looks good. That slicer sure must make life easier! Probably got one of those nice new fangled vacuum sealing thingies too.

You always make great looking loin. I think I'll have to look I the freezer and pull out some ham loin now. LOL Its all your fault.....

It really does look nice Todd.


----------



## woodcutter (May 27, 2014)

Thanks Kevin! I do have one of those fancy sealing thingies and I'm not very happy with it today. I stuffed the bags and put them in the freezer for 1 hour. Otherwise the vacuum pulls the juice up and the seal does not work correctly. Same thing happened today. Maybe 2 hours in the freezer next time?


----------



## foamheart (May 27, 2014)

Woodcutter said:


> Thanks Kevin! I do have one of those fancy sealing thingies and I'm not very happy with it today. I stuffed the bags and put them in the freezer for 1 hour. Otherwise the vacuum pulls the juice up and the seal does not work correctly. Same thing happened today. Maybe 2 hours in the freezer next time?


 Wow..... Shows what I know, I thought it was just wham bam thank ya and into the freezer. So you have to freeze or chill first to stabilize the fluids then you vac-seal. Interesting!

I learned something new.

PS I bet anything that you can't get put up will not go to waste.........


----------



## smoking b (May 27, 2014)

Woodcutter said:


> Thanks everyone! Slicing commences tomorrow. I am getting one step closer to another attempt at bread................soon.


I'll be looking for your bread!


----------



## smoking b (May 27, 2014)

DSCN9117.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ May 27, 2014





     













DSCN9120.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ May 27, 2014






That's a pretty sight Todd! You should be set for a few weeks now! Nice job man


----------



## woodcutter (May 28, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Woodcutter said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone! Slicing commences tomorrow. I am getting one step closer to another attempt at bread................soon.
> ...


I stripped and am seasoning Grandma's Bake King bread pans right now. She had 6 of these that she used every week. I found 4 Teflon coated pans way in the back corner of her cupboard like they were only used once.

My thinking is I will have proven pans. I will get fresh ingredients and use Roller's recipe and will ask for help if I'm not absolutely sure about anything. Its going to turn out this time!!!!


----------



## smoking b (May 28, 2014)

Woodcutter said:


> I stripped and am seasoning Grandma's Bake King bread pans right now. She had 6 of these that she used every week. I found 4 Teflon coated pans way in the back corner of her cupboard like they were only used once.
> 
> My thinking is I will have proven pans. I will get fresh ingredients and use Roller's recipe and will ask for help if I'm not absolutely sure about anything. Its going to turn out this time!!!!


Sounds like you're all but set Todd  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I'll be happy to see you turn out some bread you're happy with!


----------

